# Female Ghost Moans / Crying



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Can anyone give me some good ones that I can use with my ghost bride?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Well if my dang website ever renews I have quite a few you could ifnd there.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

I need some before Halloween.. someone..please help!


----------

